# Snow Hauling prices???



## Kidder (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a Bobcat S250 and a buddy has a tandem dump. This is my first year having commecial contracts and I have no idea about billing for snow removal. The going rate for a bobcat is $75 per hour in my city, the going rate for the dump is about 55-75 per hour. This is a total of $150 per hour. My question is my buddy charges $100 per tandem. Is this a good price and if I load him and sit on property until he returns can i still charge $75 per hour? Suggestions please. For example yesterday we loaded 6 tandems of snow and it took just over 6 hours. Is $900 a fair price for hauling for the owner or are we in left field?
Suggestions please.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't have the need to haul snow off. i would think that your price is not a bad price but it seems to me you should have had this conversation with the owner before you showed up with your equiptment on his site. At this time I would call him up and explain you have 6 hours bobcat time and 6 hours dump truck time at $75.00 per hour each. See how he reacts. If he goes nuts ask him what he thinks is fair and try to agree on a reasonable price. How did you end up doing a job without even talking price?

Dennis


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

Generally hauling costs 2 to 3 times what it does to plow. So if you have 100 to clear 300 to haul. It is difficult to talk in generalities as you probably had several snow falls of snow there. 

It is expensive. However a conversation is always better than a surprise. 

My question would be why not have 2-3 trucks hauling so you are not sitting?

We haul on site at a couple of our sites and use roll offs. The truck brings two and we fill one well he is dumping the other one. If you are hauling off site more trucks are better unless you have cleanup work you are doing anyhow.


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

You could get away with the hours on the truck but the bobcat is unreasonable... if it is just sitting there not working that's not fair to the customer. You should have another truck available so the machine can keep working. The easiest thing to do is just price the job outright to haul the snow out and if the customer agrees do the job as quickly as you can.


----------



## Kidder (Mar 9, 2009)

I have 5 commecial contracts that were given to me by a property manager. No price was ever discussed. The impression that I got from him was that the price is the price as long as it is reasonable. The prices that I use seem to be the going rate in my city which has a population of about 1 million people.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

we have dump trailers, and use our loader to fill them, we are charging $75/hour for dump, and $100 for the loader, but we charge 1 loader hour for every 2 trailer hours because the loader doesn't really work much when loading the trailers, and sits a bit.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

We just stripped an entire city block as directed by property manager who was in a bind. 

He about crapped when he got the bill... had "hauling bill from 2007" in his mind... we only discussed tm rates. He even sent me the invoice from the other company, so I checked the date and that season we had only had 7 inches by then. This season, about two feet when he decided to haul. 

This was a big downtown block with three lanes plowed to his curb... all stripped and hauled. We had seven trucks and two skids going all night. There were only brief periods when any one piece was idle, so the operators shoveled around light poles and park benches. We hauled around 460 cubic yards and it worked out to be 25 percent less per cubic yard, just a hell of a lot more snow.

He wanted to pooint out our smaller trucks, but I told him to check his security tapes to see non stop loading and hauling action the whole time.

He understood, and check is being cut... however reluctantly.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

And it sounds like a grin is on your face and he can't sit. Just like it should be!!!


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

it was all on the up and up... but yes we are smiling.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Give us the rates, 125 an hour per skid and what on the trucks?


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I usually charge 150.00 a tandem load. This includes a loader. But i am hauling very close. Like 4 rounds an hour. So it depends how far your dump site is, and if you have to pay to dump it there.


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

Think you need to charge what the market will bring you. IE figure out what you need per hour and what your hauler needs. I would also say you need more than one dump when hauling. We clear two city square blocks every night that it snows. We bring two skids with plows-one with a loading bucket and 5-7 dump trucks-it generally takes us 4 hours on a 2-4" snow fall with the last two blizzards of 9" and 17" taking about 8 hours for the 9" and the 17" taking us two nights of hauling with shutting down during day light due to traffic restrictions. We also have sidewalk crews working with the skids and two atvs working in tight so the bills are rather high but the client needs nothing left at 6 am and we work with the city crews actually doing one drive lane around the buildings also. but the rates you quoted are lower than what we charge-so wish you luck and also know how long you have to wait to get paid as that determines how long he is working with your money.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

All of our contracts state our hourly prices for loaders and triaxles, so when it comes to hauling it is what it is. We just use our farm tractors to load and we only generally get to haul snow every few years. Generally if we just have a little bit to haul and we just run 1 truck the guy running the truck loads himself and we bill out $125/hour. If it's taking you 1 hour/load that's really expensive snow. JMO

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/DSCN3183.flv


----------



## Kidder (Mar 9, 2009)

I have one guy (a very good friend) who has a tandem and I use him for all my hauling in the summe as well. I would like to only use him, do you think htat I can still do this or is this going to create problems with the property managers. I don't really want to sit and get paid for half the hour as well.


----------



## emerson (Dec 29, 2009)

Have one person do both and charge for the most expensive machine by the hour straight through, or get more trucks. If you will still use 2 people that is your choice, but the bill should only be for one piece of equipment. Otherwise, someone else will get the work who can supply more trucks and move the snow more efficiently. Or figure out the by the load cost and charge that; but the end result will be that you will only be able to charge a rate that uses machine time efficiently, or you will lose the job.


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

Kidder;937049 said:


> . I don't really want to sit and get paid for half the hour as well.


And he really does not want to pay you an hours pay for 30 minutes of work!


----------



## Flawless (Aug 5, 2009)

Our contract reads $75 per hour Skid loader, $75 per hour for a dump truck
In Columbus we never have to haul snow


----------



## Bill_Krammer (Oct 4, 2010)

*Prices I charge...*

$100/hour for a driver with truck,
Skid with driver $85/hour
Disposal is $60/dump
If that helps much at all...
Up here is Saint Paul, MN


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I know someone will chime in with something however in my contracts it states that we charge $500.00 per hour with a minimum of 4 hours to haul that 500.00 will get you 2 tri's and a skid. Prior to any work being completed we will get a signed work order by the customer this way there is no I don't know... Generally I will use up all 4 hours and tell the customer that they can tell me to stop at that point what ever is left if any I will stack and consolidate as much as possibile just do what ever it takes to make you money and the customer happy!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Kidder;935754 said:


> I have a Bobcat S250 and a buddy has a tandem dump. This is my first year having commecial contracts and I have no idea about billing for snow removal. The going rate for a bobcat is $75 per hour in my city, the going rate for the dump is about 55-75 per hour. This is a total of $150 per hour. My question is my buddy charges $100 per tandem. Is this a good price and if I load him and sit on property until he returns can i still charge $75 per hour? Suggestions please. For example yesterday we loaded 6 tandems of snow and it took just over 6 hours. Is $900 a fair price for hauling for the owner or are we in left field?
> Suggestions please.


A few things Kidder--First,think of it this way and it will make sense--if you had to rent your loader,would the rental yard still charge you for an 8 hour day if you told them there was an actual only say 3 hours use on the hour meter? Of course not--they would laugh at you.

Second,you really should have at least 1 more truck if not 2 running so the loader is usually loading,the short time in between loads should be used for keeping the snow pile right in front of you,concentrated for the next loading for efficiency.

Third, snow work like that should be considered emergency work.It's your job to educate the client to this that snow removal is expensive because this is extremely limited work,you have the iron to get her done,there is a very high cost of being in biz, you are dedicated to staying close to home during the entire Winter season to fulfill your job, and snow removal has absolutely no ''normal'' hours of operation.Money is key--we get no benefits,OT,pension plans,early retirement,severance packages,etc.,etc.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I charge per load
costs so much per dump truck/semi truck load
how long it takes, what I load it with, where it goes, customer never sees nor cares

And then they can say "take 2 loads or take 4 loads or take it til it's gone"

they know their budget and they can offset it per what snow they need removed.

only happens every few years here for snow.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We haul alot of snow. We charge all sorts of ways. Some gov't contracts are by the yard price, Some othe commercial are hourly as stated in our contracts, and other sites we dont plow that call will normally get a set price.
We measure the piles get an idea of how many yards calculate how long it will take and you have start price. Add somewhere around 20-30% and thats a customer price.
As for skidloader sitting and billing for it. I would try to get another truck running when you have a 1hr round trip haul. When the trucks are running you should be breaking down the pilkes cleaning up and so on then just hang out and wait and yes we charge for all of the hours. You are sitting there your equipment is running its getting billed. But if you only using one truck odds are someone will come beat your price.
Hauling is good money we make 70% of our seasonal gross revenue in just hauling.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

I also charge by load. If it's a small number of loads the first one is priced high and any after the first are a little cheaper.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Bill_Krammer;1173447 said:


> $100/hour for a driver with truck,
> Skid with driver $85/hour
> Disposal is $60/dump
> If that helps much at all...
> Up here is Saint Paul, MN


What size dump trucks are you using?


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Kidder;935969 said:


> I have 5 commecial contracts that were given to me by a property manager. No price was ever discussed. The impression that I got from him was that the price is the price as long as it is reasonable. The prices that I use seem to be the going rate in my city which has a population of about 1 million people.


I wish I could work for this property manager.


----------



## NengshyPlaza (Mar 1, 2019)

Anybody knows who is hauling snow away?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

NengshyPlaza said:


> Anybody knows who is hauling snow away?


Usually guys with dump trucks round these parts


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

NengshyPlaza said:


> Anybody knows who is hauling snow away?


Where are you located?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

NengshyPlaza said:


> Anybody knows who is hauling snow away?


I have a bucket and a shovel...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

The company I use gets $150/ hr for their loader and $75/ hr per tandem. 
They have 3 trucks, so that's $225/ he plus the loader is $375/ hr. 
The one site we use them for is about a 2 hr job, so $750.
This year we knocked down and blew back the pile in house for $500.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> I have a bucket and a shovel...


What is your hourly rate?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I did not read all the above threads, $75.00 per hr for a skid to load snow out is okay if that is all you can get for your region. $75.00 for a tandem seems light to me but again I am not in your region. The $100.00 for a tandem sounds more fare. For sure your hourly does not change while waiting to load for the skid or dump.

If you spent 9 hrs loading and waiting for truck to return your hourly does not change. I can remember spending more than nine hours loading out. You should be fine with the $900.00.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is your hourly rate?


You cant afford me


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> You cant afford me


K


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> K


It's Indiana...We see what grows down there...It's the Erie of southern Lake Michigan


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

We are close to you in MB. Wheeled skid steer and operator went for $105/hr last season. Same price for mini loaders. Tandem or single axle dumps for $115/hr plus $15-18/load. Prices go up every year. 

Snow is one of the toughest businesses to manage and huge risk involved. You can’t be doing it for nothing. Never feel guilty about charging what you need


----------



## Manx Man (Nov 15, 2018)

Kidder said:


> I have a Bobcat S250 and a buddy has a tandem dump. This is my first year having commecial contracts and I have no idea about billing for snow removal. The going rate for a bobcat is $75 per hour in my city, the going rate for the dump is about 55-75 per hour. This is a total of $150 per hour. My question is my buddy charges $100 per tandem. Is this a good price and if I load him and sit on property until he returns can i still charge $75 per hour? Suggestions please. For example yesterday we loaded 6 tandems of snow and it took just over 6 hours. Is $900 a fair price for hauling for the owner or are we in left field?
> Suggestions please.


In Barrie, Ontario the going rate seems to be approx $100/hr for front end loader and same for tandem... usually with a three hour minimum.


----------

